# Shrimp Gasping for air or trying to escape?



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Is this normal? I noticed my shrimp trying to climb out of the tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you inject CO2? (CO2 flood? check if canister is empty)
Or run an airstone?
What's the water parameters?
This look serious.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Ya it seems like there is something causing a serious lack of oxygen in the water. Assuming your parameters are normal and you don't inject CO2. What's the water temperature at? Higher temperatures mean lower oxygen levels and its been getting warmer lately, though not warm enough to cause this. I would try adding an air-stone or some other means of increasing surface agitation, and I'd try it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

When I have the lights turned on they don't do this and they look fine. I notice they do this when I have the lights off over night and they do that in the morning. I will add a airstone and see if things change. Thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have plants.
When the lights are off, the plants stop producing oxygen. Causing a lack of sufficient O2. You should put the airstone up quickly.


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, I put in a air stone and seams to have solved the problem. Now I wish I had a much quieter air pump. My whisper are pump put out tons of air but is way too loud for my living room. Can anyone suggest a silent air pump? The whisper is advertised as silent but way too noisy.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I use the JW air pump that I bought from J&L aquatics. It doesn't make too much noise and I'm able to sleep even with it in my bedroom. I have the 400 model which allows you to adjust the airflow. http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/406/JW+Pet+Fusion+Air+Pumps.html


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

What filter are you using? It looks like the surface of the water is dead still from the pictures. Aim the outlet pipe at the surface or even lift it above the surface so the water splashes back in.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

But wow u have a rly nice coloured shrimps


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

HashAsh said:


> But wow u have a rly nice coloured shrimps


They are truly stunning! Hope these guys are ok now. Do whatever you can to save these beauties!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Goldstone,

Whereabouts are you located? We usually like members to post a city or region, not just "Canada" for their location. Makes it easier to recommend a store or something.

Anthony


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I found I could quiet down air pumps by:
hanging them so you don't get vibrations = noise
put an insulated box over it if it is on a surface
I used woven pond filter fabric.


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Goldstone,
> 
> Whereabouts are you located? We usually like members to post a city or region, not just "Canada" for their location. Makes it easier to recommend a store or something.
> 
> Anthony


I am from Vancouver, the air pump has helped but pretty loud. Thanks for all the nice comments and advice.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Mikebike is right...hang it so it does not vibrate or you can use an old small shoe box and poke holes for air lines and electrical cords and fill the box with filter floss (fiberfill), put the pump right in the middle of the box on top of the fiber fill..cover the pump with fiberfill and then put the lid on...insulated box yet the fiberfill allows air to the pump...it works...I have found Fusion brand pumps seems to be the quietest...JL Aquatics sells them!


----------

